# Lopi Declaration Just Installed



## ERPARKER (Jan 9, 2006)

Of course, it got up to 64 degrees here today.  I could heat the house with a hair dryer.


----------



## Willhound (Jan 9, 2006)

Congrats! I see you've got it burning regardless of the outside temp..way to go. Look at the bright side, you can give it a couple of gentle break in burns.


----------



## Willhound (Jan 10, 2006)

Frank Ivy said:
			
		

> One more person not heating with ffs . . .  groovy . . .



I'm almost scared to ask...  ffs ??


----------



## Mike Wilson (Jan 10, 2006)

Willhound said:
			
		

> I'm almost scared to ask...  ffs ??



fossil fuels...

(commence smacking own head)


----------



## Willhound (Jan 10, 2006)

Mike Wilson said:
			
		

> Willhound said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh! (light bulb coming on) Regarding head smacking, wife usually does it for me.....


----------



## ERPARKER (Jan 10, 2006)

More Photos...

#1 John, my installer, maneuvers the stainless steel lining into flue while avoiding the power line to the house.

#2 And, it looks like he stuffed it into the correct flue.

#3 Just needs a little adjusting, and installation of the surrounds.

It actually looks better than I expected.  My wife is pleased as well (whew).  It seemed to put out a good bit of heat just with my test burns.  Bring on the cold!


----------

